# GEESE TEMP



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

OK AT WHAT TEMPURTURE DO GEESE FLY FROM THE ROOST TO EAT?? COULD SAVE A LOT OF TIME OF LAYING ON A BLIND


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

This thread has promise. Should be some interesting answers.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Old school, the colder the temps. the later they came out. Never even set up decoys till noon. You also have the moon phase, hunting pressure, fisherman, weather meaning cold one day warm the next. Personally, early is always better than late!!!!!!!!!!! not matter what. Once you think you got them figured out they will do something different for one reason or another!!!! Nothings worse than setting up and the birds decide to leave the roost when you least expect it. Rather be sitting in the truck or blind, having some coffee, lunch, or justing shooting the bull. I have even taken magazines in the blind with me just to kill the time but all it takes a couple of flocks and its done and over with. I want to be READY. Like I said, Better early than late!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

couldn't have said it any better. if we had the answer to that question, we would be kiling Geese everyday.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At all temps............They have to eat every day, year round..................... oke:

If you know of a field they are using set up a couple game cams to track what time they are using it.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Theres more to it than temperature. Time of season has something to do with it as well. Most of it has to do with cloud cover. Sunny cold days they wont show up until close to sunset. Cloudy cold days they may be up flying around by 9am. This morning it was 10 degrees, but cloudy I was out with the dogs and the geese were flying by 1030am. 6000 poured into a field too bad the season is over here. Fog is another beast. I LOVE FOGGY days. You can guarantee they will be off the roost atleast an hour after sunrise so be set up right away.

Fog

























Partly to mostly sunny day, temps in lower 40's birds didn't start flying until 40 minutes before sunset. 








Cloudy 25mph winds, 30 degrees birds were flying at 9am.


----------



## 425fork (Jan 29, 2012)

hi : can't say too much about the guys BUT nice looking dogs. 425fork


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

depends on alot more than temp...wind, no wind days, sunny, cloud cover, precep, moon phases, etc


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

We always say "the geese are lazy" I hunt in an area with rolling hills and on cold mornings they won't fly until the sun shines on them. We hunt kinda parallel to a large roost a couple miles away. It takes about an hour after sunrise for the sun to hit us and shortly thereafter the birds will fly. I'm convinced they wait till the sun warms them before they get off the roost. It's funny some days when the dekes are all frosted up early and we're oh $hitting it, but up over the hill the sun comes, the frost burns off and then the geese start flying. That's been the trend over the past 12-15 yrs. but this year has been weird, there's days they didn't fly till 9-10 o'clock in the morning, one quick burst of birds then they were done. Gone are the days of sitting all day and seeing birds it seams there's a 1 hour shooting window in the morning and 15 minutes before sunset in the evening.


----------



## MCFowler (Jan 27, 2012)

Remember, it's just as important to beat the others guys to the X as it is the geese. So, yeah, the earlier the better!


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

What i was talking about have any of you guys used a thermoter to see what temp the geese fly at, not saying all geese ewvery year fly at the same temp but i know when the food is warmer the birds get more nurtition from the food also if you see what temp the birds you are hunting are flying at it might avoid a long wait in the blind when it 10 degrees and they arent flying until its 28 .


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

Have any of you guys ever used a trail cam to watch the x? that could save a guy some time?


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Around here it might not get above -15below all day and they do come out at some time so it is very dependent on your location. Basically NO there is no exact temperature they fly at. Just have to study the area and keep notes of your hunts and observation then you will have an idea what time they will fly after some experience. I have a good idea depending on the temperature in my area but it all comes from all the years hunting and waiting in the blinds. That is the enjoyment of it being outside in nature.


----------

